# Channel 075-00: NEW: HD Local Channels...



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I noticed the other day that I got a new channel: "075-00 - NEW: HD Local Channels in your area". 

When I try to view it, I get the typical Black Out message: "This channel is not available for viewing in your area...".

Anyone know what this is all about? My "local" broadcasts come from South Bend, IN.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems a almost all HD receivers are getting this, the dma's who either had HD locals turned on and moved to a different sat location can view this channel. It give info on what they need to do the get them or to keep receiving them.


----------



## bmanner (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the same channel. Today was the day to turn on HD Locals for Memphis TN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd ... it is a mapdown of 6799 if I recall the uplink report correctly.
But "blacked out" as if it were a sports channel?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> Odd ... it is a mapdown of 6799 if I recall the uplink report correctly.
> But "blacked out" as if it were a sports channel?


In areas which have had HD locals for a long period of time or those not yet available, you get that message. I am in NY dma and have had them for over two years, channel shows up on only one of my 622's and I cannot access the channel. I get "This channel is not available for viewing in your area."


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I get the same message on my 722 in Kansas City.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I saw this on the 622 that has L5.11 last night. This morning the other 622, which doesn't have the software update yet, does not show this channel. Could it be software version related?

Whatever it is, please get it out of my guide!


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I get the same message with a black out, but my Locals have always been in HD for over 2 years now. Atlanta, GA


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I saw this on the 622 that has L5.11 last night. This morning the other 622, which doesn't have the software update yet, does not show this channel. Could it be software version related?
> 
> Whatever it is, please get it out of my guide!


Either setting up a favorite list or hide locked channels using the locks feature will take the channel out of your lineup.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I was hoping when I saw this my local HD channels would be coming soon. I can get everything OTA except for NBC because there's a mountain between me and their antenna.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I get the same thing here in Ia it says great news your local hd channels are coming soon. I hope this is true but not looking for Omaha locals anytime soon. Does anybody know if Omaha will be added should be getting close Max.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Odd ... it is a mapdown of 6799 if I recall the uplink report correctly.
> But "blacked out" as if it were a sports channel?


Same here -- not authorized.


----------

